
Morgan Stanley Fired Me 22 Days After I Returned from Maternity Leave - tyteen4a03
https://humanparts.medium.com/im-a-new-mother-who-was-fired-from-morgan-stanley-22-days-after-returning-from-maternity-leave-bdd0e09122f9
======
duncan-donuts
Based on the highlight in the article it seems everyone thought the same —
aren’t there grounds for discrimination based on the questions about kids and
family in the interviews?

~~~
dman
Firms will often do things like claiming they are not firing you, they are
closing out the role because the business need that the role required no
longer exists. A couple of months later they will float a job posting with
similar specs and under the plausibility that business requirements have
changed yet again.

